# Accutron 218 N1



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everyone. I have recently aquired a Bulova Accutron 218 N1. The watch is in excellent condition and looks as though it has been well looked after. It is running and humming away nicely however it is losing a couple of minutes every week. I have bought a case opener but have not used it yet. Can anyone tell me if I am able to adjust the watch myself or leave it to the experts. Will post a picture soon


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Couple of minutes a week sounds too much for adjustment via the tuning fork regulators. Bulova quote "_Gains or losses of as much as a minute a week indicate the need for servicing, not regulation._"

Sounds like it needs a service.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Couple of minutes a week sounds too much for adjustment via the tuning fork regulators. Bulova quote "_Gains or losses of as much as a minute a week indicate the need for servicing, not regulation._"
> 
> Sounds like it needs a service.


Do you know anybody that could do it Paul?....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

minkle said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of minutes a week sounds too much for adjustment via the tuning fork regulators. Bulova quote "_Gains or losses of as much as a minute a week indicate the need for servicing, not regulation._"
> ...


Might do.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


So do I :lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


And i do. :lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Couple of minutes a week sounds too much for adjustment via the tuning fork regulators. Bulova quote "_Gains or losses of as much as a minute a week indicate the need for servicing, not regulation._"
> 
> Sounds like it needs a service.


If you look under the topic ( some of my collection) nealy all those watches have been brought back from the dead by the hawk(Paul)


----------

